# Digital hearing aids



## alansue (Aug 29, 2010)

Howdy. Peeps.

Wifey went to enquire about digital hearing aids today and got a shock when quoted circa £3500 per ear! Have any of you good people any advice regarding these little devices that you could pass on to us. Your help would be most appreciated.

Best regards From Al


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Al. 
I'm entirely dependant on my digital hearing aids and the ones I wear cost around what your wife was quoted. They've been faultless for more than 5 years now, they're pretty tough!
My best advice would be to first go through all the NHS testing and try their best aids first to see if these are sufficient. They work for many people. If this isn't a success then find a reputable, well established audiologist/supplier and listen to their advice. Try to find one that offers a one month no-obligation trial period and a long-term back-up. Avoid buying under pressure, in my experience an expert is pretty sure that his recommendation will be invaluable after a months trial. Hope this helps. :smile2: Best of luck!


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Former Teacher of the deaf.
Digital hearing aids are available on the NHS have you pursued that option.
Sometimes the casing is a bit different but they are bought in for the NHS.
Request a full hearing assessment and grill the audiology technician as to options.
You could pay out loads of cash and not settle to them to advise the NHS route first.
No hearing aid is perfect in every setting.
Good luck


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

alansue said:


> Howdy. Peeps.
> 
> Wifey went to enquire about digital hearing aids today and got a shock when quoted circa £3500 per ear! Have any of you good people any advice regarding these little devices that you could pass on to us. Your help would be most appreciated.
> 
> Best regards From Al


Go through your doctor, then test, then free from the Nhs, who quite often delegate to a private company because of workload problems :wink2:

tony


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*digatal hearing aids*

hi,

we went to specsavers, they do private, but advised us to get a letter off the doctor, and you can go on the nhs, so fast and exact same aids as we were going to pay for.

really good service, and had a problem with the little screw on the top, went in specsavers down south, and they sorted it, and gave us a load more batteries, and a couple of spare tubes, a lot easier than trying to make an appointment at our local nhs.

mags


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I have two digital aids and have had so for years. 
NHS provided and maintained.
£3,500 per ear is outrageously expensive IMHO. What provider is that?
Many will do two for the price of one offers. 

I would echo the comments re NHS option. I accept that depending on where you live the access may be poor but where I am I can see an audiologist any Monday, Wednesday or Thursday afternoon on a drop in basis. Excellent. The first referral from GP can take three months or so but thereafter access is excellent.


----------

